# PPE for Anti-Dessicant???



## tshanefreeman (Nov 8, 2004)

Due to the fact that most anti-dessicant foliar sprays DO NOT come with MSDS information or even a chemical registration classification, I was wondering if anyone knows what Person Pertective Equipment (PPE) is required to keep the applicator out of harms way...or if I'm just worrying about nothing!

Any feedback would and will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks is advance...


----------



## alanarbor (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd just use the standard Gloves, long sleeves, chemical resistant headgear, shoes and socks. I don't think you'd need any respiratory protection


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't know about the headgear....but the other items are sound advice.


----------



## arboromega (Nov 9, 2004)

just like the others...gloves faceshield, longpants/sleeves.

10 years ago i used to spray herbicides and insectidies in shorts and a t-shirt because my boss said it was ok and i didnt know any better. i dont mess around anymore, gear up


----------



## tshanefreeman (Nov 9, 2004)

I should have said that I was planning on wearing my disposable cover-alls, rubber boots, chem-gloves, and googles.....

I was really concerned with whether or not to wear a respirator.....

Thanks for all of the responces!


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tshanefreeman _
> * I was really concerned with whether or not to wear a respirator.....
> *


 I wouldn't sweat the boots and goggles as much as a mask. This conversation haas actually taken place--Boss: "Hort oil is safe to use. It's just like Wesson oil." Sprayer: " Do I want my lungs coated with Wesson oil? I'm still masking up. " Wax is just about the same, right?

Too much contact with foreign objects throws the immune system out of whack, and blood cells can mutate into a monster. That's called Luke E. Mia, and he's a real bringdown. Real expensive to take care of, and sticks around for a lifetime.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 10, 2004)

Whew! I was thinking dormant oil for some reason.... Gotta read slower. For dormant oil, you're probably wearing a hard hat and safety glasses in the tree anyways (I would hope). 

You should be able to get an MSDS for it. I mean, I have an MSDS for Windex on file. With an MSDS in hand, you can get a good idea of where the risk is - dermal, inhalation, eye, etc. Sometimes people are dancing around in shorts and t-shirt with a respirator on when they should really switch that protection around.

And where ya been the last 3 months?


----------



## tshanefreeman (Nov 10, 2004)

Whenever I pull out any insecticide, herbicide, or fungicide, I always use every safety item from chem-resistant suit with elastic hood, boots, gloves, googles, and respirator. I am a strong believer that I would rather be safer than sorry! I was taught that if you are scared of something ... you will respect it! As a result, I'm very safe around chemicals.

The only reason that I thought that I would ask about the respirator with anti-dessicants was that if it was not necessary, I would leave the respirator on the dash of the truck. It seems that no matter what spray I applicate, the public always figures that I'm spraying the most lethal poison known to man. The image of me in my spacesuit always sends people running!

In response to my where-abouts over the past few months....... Business was so busy this spring/summer/fall/early winter, that I didn't have the ambition or time to spend on the site. Not that I'm complaining, this year's gross sales was double that of last year, but with the heavier work load comes increased stress load and lack of time. Anyway, I appologise that I haven't been a part over the past while, but don't think for a minute that you all have gotten rid of me that easy!


----------

